# Overnight parking Ipswitch



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

I am looking for an overnight stop over in the Ipswitch area, has anyone go any suggestions I am going to post code area IP4 so a spot near would be an advantage


----------



## TerryVan (May 13, 2005)

J & K
I can only suggest a few between Thetford & Diss on the A1066 (that I will now add to the database).

These are 30 miles away so may not be suitable unless its on your way.

Terry


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

Hi Terry,
Many thanks for information I have just found a CL at Woodbridge,which is about 6 miles from where I want to be


----------

